# T-VCT Subohm Tank



## Rob Fisher (7/5/15)

A tank with great potential!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LandyMan (7/5/15)

WOW ... love the simplicity of the Juice Control and top filling holes!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (7/5/15)

Nice! I like


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (7/5/15)

When are any vendors getting this for pre-order?


----------



## Marzuq (7/5/15)

Great review. Superb clouds. Jst too much metal for my liking. I like to see my juice. And second 6ml means it's huge


----------



## Morne (7/5/15)

I like !!!!


----------



## zadiac (8/5/15)

Marzuq said:


> Great review. Superb clouds. Jst too much metal for my liking. I like to see my juice. And second 6ml means it's huge



I saw another review where this was compared to the subtank mini and it's normal size, not huge.


----------



## Marzuq (8/5/15)

zadiac said:


> I saw another review where this was compared to the subtank mini and it's normal size, not huge.


cant be the same size as the sub-tank mini. maybe the sub tank big yes. in which case it is huge.


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/15)

i'll skip this one, because it has no RBA section.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (8/5/15)

Marzuq said:


> cant be the same size as the sub-tank mini. maybe the sub tank big yes. in which case it is huge.



Only about 10mm difference between the sub tank mini and the T-VCT in height. Both 22mm in width. Not huge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (9/5/15)

I really hope a vendor will bring this in. Watched some reviews on it and so far, in my opnion, it beats all the other clearomizers. I'd be willing to take a chance on this one.


----------



## susanna (9/5/15)

Great,huge vapor.Can it support 50w or more?


----------

